# Found in an Asylum attic



## night crawler (Jun 12, 2013)

This looks ato be an amazing find, makes me woder what was left in some of the atics in out old aslyums.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-asylum-patients-locked-away-rest-lives.html


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

poor souls!
What a find,
such a pity they never got to keep the last things they owned close to them!
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## Bones out (Jun 12, 2013)

400 of them! Good lord,

One has a pair of pliers in??


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 12, 2013)

Bonesout said:


> 400 of them! Good lord,
> 
> One has a pair of pliers in??



LOL well maybe not keep such items as pliers, but photo's


----------



## birdinanaviary (Jun 12, 2013)

[ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Lives-They-Left-Behind/dp/1934137146/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=DTRYVC9AHVOZ&coliid=IGMV1NIUBWV3P[/ame]

this is the book on the patients from willard


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 13, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Lives-T...=UTF8&colid=DTRYVC9AHVOZ&coliid=IGMV1NIUBWV3P
> 
> this is the book on the patients from willard



whic I own and have read - it is stonking and bostin


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 13, 2013)

birdinanaviary said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Lives-T...=UTF8&colid=DTRYVC9AHVOZ&coliid=IGMV1NIUBWV3P
> 
> this is the book on the patients from willard



Superbly harrowing read is this book, its a must for anyone remotely interested in this topic.

One of the 'patients' featured in the book was a nun who was forced out of her religious order because she had put a bit of weight on, no other convents would accept her for this reason either and as she had no family or any other place to go, she ended up institutionalised. The ending to this particular patients story (which i wont go into) genuinely left me with a tear in my eye!


----------



## vanburen (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, I read this about a year ago, it's a must for everyone interested in asylums.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info, will purchase and read!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Jun 16, 2013)

absolutely fascinating! thanks for sharing!


----------

